

Our Take on NoSQL DBMS Benchmarks and the New OrientDB Performance Challenge - lvca
http://orientdb.com/orientdb-performance-challenge/

======
alpharomeo
Amazing product and great response time from the team at OrientDB. The
Jumpstart Package is a fantastic cushion for the transition of a product from
POC to Production.

~~~
phpnode
Seriously Luca, how stupid do you think people are?

